# So who's using FitBit /Nike Fuel/Jawbone fitness gadgets?



## editor (Jul 2, 2013)

I was given a clip-on Fitbit pedometer thingy ages ago, and gave it to my girlf who liked it so much that she went on to buy the bracelet version after a few months.


As a result, I thought I'd give the discarded Fitbit a go and quickly found myself getting hooked - it really encouraged me to walk further (and faster). 



Sadly, I managed to lose it after just three days (doh!), but I might just get another. The wireless updating on my phone and desktop PC was pretty impressive and I could see me getting used to it.

I was only using it as a pedometer really, but it does other clever stuff like sleep/calories. 

http://www.fitbit.com/uk


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2013)

Here's how my dashboard looked before I lost the gizmo.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 2, 2013)

pedo-meter


----------



## peterkro (Jul 2, 2013)

I've got a Jawbone UP.Cost £75 got back £85 when they admitted they made a fuck up.Still works fine,it's a pedo-meter basically  but if you wear it on your ankle it's quite good.The sleeping bit works well tells you if you're in deep sleep or alcoholic twisting and turning.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 2, 2013)

Someone gave me a pedometer thingy at Christmas. They wanted to encourage me to exercise more. I can't summon the energy to get it out of its box!


----------



## editor (Jan 8, 2014)

Competition is heating up!

Garmin's has a year long battery life





http://www.wirefresh.com/garmin-viv...long-battery-life-and-customised-daily-goals/


While Sony's claims to 'log your life' and, err, this: 


> Sony comes with the Lifelog Android app to record how you interact with your world every day – all your calls, special moments, pictures, social activities, workouts, entertainment, and more, remembered forever.








http://www.wirefresh.com/sony-takes...-smartband-and-companion-lifelog-android-app/


----------



## neonwilderness (May 13, 2014)

editor said:


> I was given a clip-on Fitbit pedometer thingy ages ago, and gave it to my girlf who liked it so much that she went on to buy the bracelet version after a few months.


How is she finding the bracelet version?  I'm considering getting one partly for personal use and partly for work (seeing how well the data can be pulled into other apps).  The Fitbit is on my short list as it looks like it has a decent API.


----------



## editor (May 14, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> How is she finding the bracelet version?  I'm considering getting one partly for personal use and partly for work (seeing how well the data can be pulled into other apps).  The Fitbit is on my short list as it looks like it has a decent API.


She uses it all the time! I'm using the built in pedometer on my S4 and waiting to see how the Google Watch pans out.


----------



## colacubes (May 14, 2014)

I've been using the Jawbone Up for about a year and I really like it.  It monitors both steps and sleep, plus also interacts with other apps such as myfitnesspal so I can factor long walks etc into my calorie counting.


----------



## Manter (May 14, 2014)

Ms T converted me to the fitbit- it also monitors steps, sleep and integrates with other pas. I love to…. The Northerner thinks I'm addicted.  I think they are all much of a muchness, its just which you think is most attractive


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 19, 2014)

Use the fitbit app in my iPhone 5S, very nice, not sure I'd get the bangle thought. Perhaps if it was a watch as well...


----------



## colacubes (May 19, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Use the fitbit app in my iPhone 5S, very nice, not sure I'd get the bangle thought. Perhaps if it was a watch as well...



The Nike Fuelband does have a watch, but unfortunately is a bit shit compared to the Jawbone IMO (I had one for a while before the Jawbone).


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 20, 2014)

I have a Wii U Fit Meter, It's really woken me up to how little I walk. Doing 10,000 steps a day is a struggle. I usually do about half that.


----------



## chilango (May 24, 2014)

Just got a Fitbit flex thing. Could be interesting....


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm getting a fitbit flex today. 

The thing that i'm most excited about is the alarm, it'll be handy to avoid waking the other half up in the mornings. A gadget to help remind me to exercise is also always useful.

Edit: Purchased, configured, now wearing.


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Jun 24, 2014)

My fitbit one popped out of it's little holder and is lost


----------



## chilango (Jun 26, 2014)

Mine's been pretty good. Tracking sleep has been useful. Calorie tracker seems a little awkward and I have to remember to input it. Easily hitting the 10k steps per day, so am now targeting 10km per day.

Active minutes is better, can add stuff like swimming to it. A big dip during the working day though


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jun 26, 2014)

Two days into my fitbit addiction and it's going well. The most annoying thing is the Google announcement of smartwatches. This would be so much more useful as a watch and i'm constantly reminded of what it could do beyond what it does. Still a nice bit of kit and providing a much needed kick up the rear to exercise more.


----------



## editor (Jun 26, 2014)

I think the  Google Wear Smartwatch concept has the potential to kill off many of these fitness-only devices, but I've yet to see the killer device. Maybe the Moto 365 will be the one. Either way, it's clear we're only on the start of the journey.


----------



## editor (Jun 26, 2014)

Hassan I Sabha said:


> My fitbit one popped out of it's little holder and is lost


I lost two of the ruddy things - that's why I think the whole idea of clip on devices is a rubbish one. I use my S4 now for activity tracking and it does a good as job as the fitbit/Withings thingie did - and I'm looking keenly at what's happening with Google Wear.


----------



## chilango (Jun 26, 2014)

Tbh I quite like the fact that my Fitbit doesn't have a watch, doesn't alert me to incoming emails, doesn't stream my social media flow etc. Same as I like my original Kindle for its lack of anything other than ebooks.


----------



## editor (Jun 26, 2014)

chilango said:


> Tbh I quite like the fact that my Fitbit doesn't have a watch, doesn't alert me to incoming emails, doesn't stream my social media flow etc. Same as I like my original Kindle for its lack of anything other than ebooks.


That's great if you don't wear a watch, but if you do, wearing two bands is a bit overkill.


----------



## chilango (Jun 26, 2014)

editor said:


> That's great if you don't wear a watch, but if you do, wearing two bands is a bit overkill.



Yeah, fair enough. I've never worn a watch. So it suits me.

There is is afaik a newer Fitbit with a watch (and altimeter type thing) at least in the States, but as you say a decent smartwatch may render all but the simplest redundant.


----------



## editor (Jun 26, 2014)

chilango said:


> Yeah, fair enough. I've never worn a watch. So it suits me.
> 
> There is is afaik a newer Fitbit with a watch (and altimeter type thing) at least in the States, but as you say a decent smartwatch may render all but the simplest redundant.


They had to recall that newer fitbit. Not much of a looker either!


----------



## chilango (Jun 26, 2014)

editor said:


> They had to recall that newer fitbit. Not much of a looker either!



Ah. Wondered why I never saw it over here!


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 22, 2014)

Thought of buying one for my o/h for christmas but was wondering how useful folk find them and if they're worth having, he's into running and is a bit of a gym addict

Anyone got one? Do you use it or does it sit in a drawer?


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 22, 2014)

Any early evening peeps?


----------



## mack (Oct 22, 2014)

Think they're a bit of a faff - charging it up - downloading info to a pc etc etc. Get used for a week then stuck in a drawer.

Be better off buying him some quality running gear IMO.


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 22, 2014)

Yeah thought that might be the thing with them, thanks


----------



## chilango (Oct 22, 2014)

I use mine (a fitbit) a lot. Obviously the novelty wears off and I forget to wear it a little more regularly now, and I've stopped tracking stuff like my sleep...but 6 months or so on I still use it most days.


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 22, 2014)

chilango said:


> I use mine (a fitbit) a lot. Obviously the novelty wears off and I forget to wear it a little more regularly now, and I've stopped tracking stuff like my sleep...but 6 months or so on I still use it most days.



Does it monitor your pulse and that?


----------



## chilango (Oct 22, 2014)

lizzieloo said:


> Does it monitor your pulse and that?


Nope.

It's a fancy pedometer with a nice app that churns out pretty graphs!


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 22, 2014)

chilango said:


> Nope.
> 
> It's a fancy pedometer with a nice app that churns out pretty graphs!



Oh, he's only a *bit* into stats


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Oct 22, 2014)

Hassan I Sabha said:


> My fitbit one popped out of it's little holder and is lost



I was looking around on the Fitbit facebook page for details of their new 'Charge' product that is due out immanently and noticed someone else moaning that they had lost their fitbit one and saw that they were directed at customer support. So I did the same and after answering a few basic questions and providing proof of ownership (a screen print of my Amazon order) they offered to send me a replacement FOC whic arrived today. Very impressed with that level of customer service


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 23, 2014)

I have a cheapo pedometer that I stick in my pocket and I've used it nearly every day for over a year now.
I'm hoping to get a fitbit or similar for xmas.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 25, 2014)

The Fitbit Surge doesn't look half bad as these things go...


----------



## slainte (Oct 27, 2014)

As i have also bought a Samsung Galaxy S4 Active ..as the kids can drop it in water etc. when occasionally they do... being 3 years and 2 years old respectively. I got myself a Samsung GearFit 2 ..although the reviews are moaning about the accuracy of the pedometer there has been at least 4 updates since I bought it 2 months ago and I do use it mainly for the running part in exercise settings as the vibration is good on the wrist rather than  messing around with headphones etc. I find it quite useful and its around 2 or 3 days between each charge which is good for me.
Last month I enabled the other alerts for my gmail etc. and this is actually quite good particularily if in meetings and you need to glance at stuff or see who is calling if your phone is in a pocket etc.
However I do believe there is a hack on the google play store to allow any android device to use it the display is not bad and I pretty happy with it.


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2014)

More info on the three new ones from Fitbit: 







The Surge does look pretty good but it's not coming out until next year and it's priced in Android Wear territory.
http://www.wirefresh.com/fitbit-rol...-trackers-the-charge-charge-hr-and-the-surge/


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Oct 28, 2014)

The Charge HR is early next year as well. According to their FB site the UK pricing is £99, £119 & £199.


----------



## Mr Smin (Nov 2, 2014)

My nexus 5 has a built in pedometer. It was in my pocket when I went to a gig and now the daily average chart is meaningless.


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Nov 4, 2014)

I was set on the Fitbit Charge (currently ebaying my free Fitbit One replacement), but random googling just lead me to see the reviews on the MS fitness band which looks pretty decent with a long list of features. 






I would have gone for the Charge HR but that has no real release date. The Basis Peak also looks pretty good but that seems quite big, almost watch like in size.


----------



## editor (Nov 9, 2014)

Here's the never-biased Charles Arthur with his comments on the Microsoft watch that he has neither touched or even actually seen:
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/nov/09/microsoft-band-ugly-wearable-tech


----------



## onenameshelley (Dec 14, 2014)

I am really hoping I get a fitbit charge for Christmas. really hoping its going to help me see where I am doing stuff so I can build on that and also what my sleep pattern is doing too.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 14, 2014)

I got one free from work. Used it for a week until I'd worked out what the walks I did equated to in steps then it's sat in my drawer ever since.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm hoping for a fitbit charge too. I use the pedometer on my phone a lot and it's good motivation for upping the amount of walking I do, but I don't take my phone running (I map and record that on strava) so I can't ever really get a reasonable overall picture. Plus I'm intrigued by the sleep recording aspect of it too.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 14, 2014)

Well I finally got my simple pedometer out of its box and started using it. Interesting results so far, just monitoring steps, not bothering with distance or calories.


----------



## RedDragon (Dec 14, 2014)

I've been hearing positive stuff about Microsoft's band


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 21, 2014)

Shocking.


----------



## slainte (Dec 27, 2014)

I feel cheated this seems to do all the same as my Gearfit2 but without it being hung up on being tied to Samsung and indeed its also IOS compatible. It is retailing for 59 US dollars ...hmm ebay calls perhaps anyone used this of course

http://www.striiv.com/striivband/


----------



## editor (Jan 2, 2015)

Eme has the Fitbit Charge. Getting call notifications on the watch is proving really handy (as she often doesn't hear the phone ringing in her bag).


----------



## chilango (Jan 2, 2015)

Well the Fitbit Flex has been gathering dust on my bedside table for a couple of months now 

Having to charge it every few days leads to an increased chance of forgetting to put it back on. 

And the wristband is splitting around the device itself.

...but eBay has knock off replacements for just over a quid.

And the FitBit's comparability with myfitnesspal means that for my new year health push it's coming back on to my wrist!


----------



## editor (Jan 2, 2015)

The Withings Activite is a lovely fitness watch that actually looks like a watch you'd want to keep - and it has a battery life of 8 months.








> Withings’ Activité is the future of wristwatches: It’s beautiful and it’s smart. It can track your steps with more accuracy than the most popular fitness trackers on the market, monitor your sleep, and wake you up peacefully, all while looking drop-dead gorgeous. It may not be the fully featured smartwatch we’ve all been waiting for, but it sure as hell is the most beautiful fitness tracker we’ve seen so far.
> 
> Its price tag of $450 may raise a few eyebrows, but most designer wristwatches cost about the same, if not thousands of dollars more. Not to mention the fact that the Activité also acts as a fitness tracker. Sure, it’s triple the price of many fitness trackers, but it’s a beautiful watch, too, which isn’t something the Fitbits, Misfits, and Jawbones of the world can say.
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2015)

Oh, now this is very nice. Withings Activité Pop – a £120 fitness-tracking watch that looks wonderful. 8 month battery life.


----------



## onenameshelley (Jan 5, 2015)

i have to say I love my fitbit charge. really pleased I got one.


----------



## mango5 (Apr 12, 2015)

Drat! The Jawbone Up3 is finally coming but it's not going to be waterproof enough for swimming.


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2015)

So the Microsoft Band comes close but needs more work. 



> We had huge hopes for the Microsoft Band. With every sensor under the sun packed in for a quite reasonable £170, we were ready and poised to consign our other GPS computers and exercise devices to the scrapheap. The reality, however, is a device that has huge potential, much of which – at least for our particular needs – falls frustratingly short of the mark.
> 
> The design needs work, clearly, both in terms of long-term comfort and the display legibility; it simply doesn’t provide the at-a-glance information that we’ve become accustomed to getting from dedicated running watches and cycle computers. And while we could have learnt to live with the inaccuracies of the optical heart-rate sensor, the inability to export all the data into our preferred app, Strava, or any of Microsoft’s approved list of third-party apps for that matter, is a complete deal-breaker in our eyes.
> 
> ...


http://www.pcpro.co.uk/wearables/1000643/microsoft-band-review


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Apr 16, 2015)

I'll let you know how mine goes when it turns up, hopefully tomorrow! The MS band is a bit different to the other watches as I can write code for it and already have the tools installed and ready to go. Now where was the SDK again...

The key question for me is: Will it work well enough to stop me wanting a new Android Wear instead.


----------



## editor (May 13, 2015)

Nice: Google's Fit app has added calories and distance.









http://officialandroid.blogspot.co.uk/2015/05/google-fit-make-every-step-count.html


----------



## editor (May 13, 2015)

Neat widget too:


----------



## Bob_the_lost (May 14, 2015)

No matter how much nicer the UI gets you can't polish the turd that was the Samsung Live's heart rate sensor. The Band is much much better at fitness tracking, although it's a crap smartwatch compared to the Android ones.


----------



## Mojofilter (May 18, 2015)

Fitbit Charge HR has dropped to under £100 on Amazon so in and I'm upgrading my One.

Slightly concerned about how much is a prat I'm going to look wearing a Pebble and a Fitbit at the same time :\


----------



## Mojofilter (May 18, 2015)

Hmm... I don't like one on each wrist so apparently this is my new look :/


----------



## Bob_the_lost (May 18, 2015)

Mojofilter said:


> Hmm... I don't like one on each wrist so apparently this is my new look :/


Not really working for me as a look... Then again mine makes me look like I'm on day release from a custodial sentence, OK, more like I'm on day release.


----------



## Redeyes (May 21, 2015)

I got  Charge HR last week, was really disappointed at first as the heart rate readings seemed way off - showing 64bpm when the machine at the gym was showing 140bpm. A bit of internet searching showed the sensor Can't read through my tattoos so swapped wrists and all seems well now!


----------



## Mojofilter (May 23, 2015)

Yeah, mine is broadly in line with my chest strap. 
I've switched around to one on each wrist, looks slightly less tragic.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 1, 2015)

So I'm really tempted by the fit bit charge hr. I want to be able to measure hr as well as the other features.  I know it doesn't track swimming but can I wear it in the pool because I will definitely forget to take it off.

Also, is it any good?


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Aug 1, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> So I'm really tempted by the fit bit charge hr. I want to be able to measure hr as well as the other features.  I know it doesn't track swimming but can I wear it in the pool because I will definitely forget to take it off.
> 
> Also, is it any good?


My wife has a charge he and she really likes it. I don't think it can be worn in the pool but it is splash proof, so washing hands is fine, showering is not.

The app is good, it doesn't have a GPS but the HR tracking matches my Microsoft Band and its a lot slimmer. In short, best birthday present i bought her in a while.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 1, 2015)

I think it will be pointless me buying anything I can't swim in. I'll break it within days. 

Thanks though.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 11, 2015)

Got an email through saying we can get 7.5% off at currys.

My (third) Up died in exactly the same way as its two predecessors. 

Wife was after a fitness band, and her birthday is in October...

So ordered us a charge HR each. And am, so far, loving it.

There's a world of difference between logging a workout and, basically, counting how much your wrist wobbles (Up); and logging it, and actually seeing your HR.

Wife won't be getting hers for a month  So now need to find some Fitbit friends  Everyone with an account in my contacts is inactive 

(Even though I know for a fact that the IT bloke and Creatives person only got theirs two months ago  )


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Nov 24, 2015)

So, Microsoft Band 2 is here and it's a nice improvement on the version 1. It's a lot prettier and sleeker, they've rolled in a few minor but nice tricks and the training tools are really starting to get impressive. It still seems to be pretty good on the HR front but I haven't taken it up to anything high yet.

3 smartwatches in 11 months.


----------



## ringo (Dec 3, 2015)

One of Which Best Buy's is this LG, down to £50, so have picked one up for Mrs R. The screen and usability looks good.

LG Activity Trackers: Android & iPhone Fitness Trackers | LG USA


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 4, 2016)

Since getting my iPhone 6s I've been using the Apple Health App thingy quite a bit, and so far it's been motivating me to move about more and get my steps up and so on. But it's a pain to always have with me, particularly since I exercise at home and don't always have a pocket to put it in.

So I've been thinking about a tracker of some kind. Fitbit is the one that came to mind, and I like the way the Charge looks (I don't care about heart rate monitoring atm), but hearing dodgy stuff about how the band isn't replaceable, which makes it an expensive option if it starts to fuck up. It'd be nice to have something that syncs with the Apple Health App since I've been using that already, but not necessary.

Any other recommendations other than what's on this thread so far?

editor and others with the Charge, how's it holding up after several months of usage?


----------



## toggle (May 4, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Since getting my iPhone 6s I've been using the Apple Health App thingy quite a bit, and so far it's been motivating me to move about more and get my steps up and so on. But it's a pain to always have with me, particularly since I exercise at home and don't always have a pocket to put it in.
> 
> So I've been thinking about a tracker of some kind. Fitbit is the one that came to mind, and I like the way the Charge looks (I don't care about heart rate monitoring atm), but hearing dodgy stuff about how the band isn't replaceable, which makes it an expensive option if it starts to fuck up. It'd be nice to have something that syncs with the Apple Health App since I've been using that already, but not necessary.
> 
> ...



if you want something cheap to see how you get on with the concept, then i got a mi band for under a tenner of gearbest. it's really basic, but cheap and small.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 4, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> editor and others with the Charge, how's it holding up after several months of usage?


I've had a Charge HR for about a year and it's still working fine, it was from Ebay too, so not brand new (ex demo/display I think) when I bought it. 

I didn't really think about the caller ID feature when buying it, but that's turned out to be quite useful too.


----------



## chilango (May 4, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Since getting my iPhone 6s I've been using the Apple Health App thingy quite a bit, and so far it's been motivating me to move about more and get my steps up and so on. But it's a pain to always have with me, particularly since I exercise at home and don't always have a pocket to put it in.
> 
> So I've been thinking about a tracker of some kind. Fitbit is the one that came to mind, and I like the way the Charge looks (I don't care about heart rate monitoring atm), but hearing dodgy stuff about how the band isn't replaceable, which makes it an expensive option if it starts to fuck up. It'd be nice to have something that syncs with the Apple Health App since I've been using that already, but not necessary.
> 
> ...



FitBit didn't use to sync with Apple Health. They were having a big spat about something. I don't know if that's changed?

I don't use my FitBit since I got the 6s. But, yeah, it doesn't seem to track "steps" during treadmill exercise for example. But as I have to manually input swims into Health doing the same for gym sessions isn't too much of a faff.


----------



## Mojofilter (May 5, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Since getting my iPhone 6s I've been using the Apple Health App thingy quite a bit, and so far it's been motivating me to move about more and get my steps up and so on. But it's a pain to always have with me, particularly since I exercise at home and don't always have a pocket to put it in.
> 
> So I've been thinking about a tracker of some kind. Fitbit is the one that came to mind, and I like the way the Charge looks (I don't care about heart rate monitoring atm), but hearing dodgy stuff about how the band isn't replaceable, which makes it an expensive option if it starts to fuck up. It'd be nice to have something that syncs with the Apple Health App since I've been using that already, but not necessary.
> 
> ...


Mine broke after several months but Fitbit replaced it with no questions asked. 

They even replaced my Dad's Flex outside of warranty - really can't fault their customer service. 

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 5, 2016)

Looks like there's a new version, the Alta, that lets you change wristbands.

I'll probably struggle on carrying my phone for now. It is a hefty outlay, after all.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 17, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Looks like there's a new version, the Alta, that lets you change wristbands.
> 
> I'll probably struggle on carrying my phone for now. It is a hefty outlay, after all.


I've just bought one of the new Blaze ones to replace my Charge HR (the strap has broken and I bought it from Ebay rather than direct). Looks quite nice and has a few extra features that might be handy (music control and notifications). It's a bit pricey, but then I didn't pay much for the Charge, so I'm not feeling too guilty about it.


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Sep 5, 2016)

The new Charge HR 2 is out now, looks pretty good but only around 5 days battery life. As my charge is pretty bashed now I am going to order one of these.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 5, 2016)

I thought briefly about getting something like this; but then remembered that I've been able to exercise for years without wearing a device that sends my physical activity information to some data-collection company.




> According to Fitbit, you can use their devices to count the steps you take, measure the distances you travel, track the calories you burn. You can measure how long you sleep, your sleep quality, your heart rate. Want to talk sex? You can measure that too (the fitness aspect and not the size). Add it all up, and you get a huge amount of useful medical information. Here’s the wake-up call: _None of it’s private_. It’s available to everyone and anyone through a public online search.
> 
> 
> If you’re wearing your fitness tracker now, you might want to check to see if your heart rate is going up. Here’s the reality of life as a wearable device owner: There’s no doctor/patient privacy or patient privacy or any privacy for that matter. Monitoring your health and collecting data is like publishing your own medical autobiography online.





> So here’s what happens as a result. As far back as 2011, some owners of Fitbit exercise sensors noticed that their sexual activity details, such as duration and the effort involved was being publicly shared by default. I mean if you’re into that sort of thing, then go in peace. The majority of us however, would like to keep that information under the sheets. Sure, Fitbit closed a loophole in their data to prevent further sexual leakage, but the holes are really much bigger.
> 
> Here’s another issue. In certain cases, the government or legal institution could request your fitness tracker information and then use it against you in a court of law. That’s what happened to Chris Bucchere, a San Francisco cyclist who struck and killed an elderly pedestrian. Bucchere was charged with felony vehicular manslaughter, carrying a potential penalty of six years in prison. Prosecutors obtained his data from his GPS-enabled fitness tracker to show he’d been speeding before the accident. Bucchere’s self-monitoring became a piece of evidence against himself due to a lack of privacy. This is not to condone Bucchere — clearly he committed a crime — rather this just illustrates one example of surprising use cases for what you might think is harmless personal data.
> 
> Look, I am in no way indicting the technology itself. I think these fitness trackers are good for our individual health. They could even help in the big picture with diseases. The issue is that the technology has exceeded the law supposedly regulating it. Anyone can get information off of your device and it’s legal, unless you go through the steps of blocking it. That is wrong. Our government needs to update the law to protect our information drawn from these devices. Until such a time, I will admire products such as Fitbits from afar. Any closer and I could become an open book that I never wanted anyone to read.



What Your Fitbit Doesn't Want You to Know


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 5, 2016)

A couple of other articles for anyone who's interested:

Fitbit, Other Fitness Trackers Leak Personal Data: Study - InformationWeek

Are Fitbit, Nike, and Garmin planning to sell your personal fitness data?

The dark side of wearables: How they're secretly jeopardizing your security and privacy - TechRepublic


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2016)

I've been using a £99 Sony Smartwatch 3 for the last six months. It's bloody brilliant and if I'm going to wear something on my wrist, I'd rather have all the handy functionality that the watch provides.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 21, 2016)

*Is your fitness tracker tracking you? Aron Feuer talks privacy in the digital age*

We-Vibe or We-Spy? Is our 'smart' tech seducing us into surrendering our privacy?


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2016)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> *Is your fitness tracker tracking you? Aron Feuer talks privacy in the digital age*
> 
> We-Vibe or We-Spy? Is our 'smart' tech seducing us into surrendering our privacy?


I'm not bothered.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 21, 2016)

A lot of people aren't.

It's interesting to me that people get upset when Snowden reveals the NSA is recording every phone call of everyone in the US, or in the world.

Fewer people seem concerned that corporations are storing whatever sort of private information is amenable to being transmitted over a network. I don't trust the NSA with my supposedly private phone calls and text messages; but neither do I trust amoral, profit-obsessed corporations.


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2016)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> A lot of people aren't.
> 
> It's interesting to me that people get upset when Snowden reveals the NSA is recording every phone call of everyone in the US, or in the world.
> 
> Fewer people seem concerned that corporations are storing whatever sort of private information is amenable to being transmitted over a network. I don't trust the NSA with my supposedly private phone calls and text messages; but neither do I trust amoral, profit-obsessed corporations.


If you're carrying a mobile you're already being tracked everywhere you go.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 21, 2016)

editor said:


> If you're carrying a mobile you're already being tracked everywhere you go.



Yes. That's not a good thing, either. But it's difficult to carry on modern life without a phone.

I won't willingly impart more information if I can help it.

They might know where I am; but they not getting my resting heart rate, the frequency at which I sit on a toilet seat, nor my vibrator settings.


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2016)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> They might know where I am; but they not getting my resting heart rate, the frequency at which I sit on a toilet seat, nor my vibrator settings.


Not sure who might be interested in that, to be honest


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 21, 2016)

editor said:


> Not sure who might be interested in that, to be honest



Good question. It makes one wonder why these companies are compiling the data.

When questioned about data gathering, the vibrator company in the recent lawsuit had this to say:



> “There’s been no allegation that any of our customers’ data has been compromised. However, given the intimate nature of our products, the privacy and security of our customers’ data is of utmost importance to our company. Accordingly, we take concerns about customer privacy and our data practices seriously.”



Woman sues Canadian maker of app-based vibrator saying it collects 'highly sensitive' information


Which begs the question: why must it store such data in the first place?


You ask who might be interested. Like I say, I have no idea. 

But most companies aren't in the habit of doing anything, if they don't think that some economic advantage might accrue.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Sep 21, 2016)

I killed my Fitbit going into the ponds in Hampstead last week
And then panicked trying to get it off nearly causing the lifeguard to fish me out

Can you recommend a cheap pedometer only?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 21, 2016)

One possible answer is suggested in the Tech Republic article I posted at #81:



> The reason behind the security breaches is because personal data is extremely valuable. Gary Davis, chief consumer security evangelist at Intel Security, said, "The information that's contained on your wearable that's stored either on your smartphone or stored downstream on a cloud [service] is worth ten times that of a credit card on a black market."
> 
> "Credit card companies have gotten so good at being able to detect fraud and if there' s another high profile retail breach, they typically say, 'Okay here is when the breach took place, let's cancel everything done during that breach.' Done. An extremely short life on the black market.
> 
> ...





> John Dixon, director of marketing for Freescale Semiconductor, said that wearables have the same fundamental challenges as Internet of Things (IoT) devices. Wearables can provide a wealth of data on an individual, including information on their location.
> 
> There are things for people to consider before buying a wearable device. "A number people will know all of your personal data. Do you care if people know your pulse and movement? There may be situations where that is really important. People like Apple and Samsung and these other bigger companies, I think for the phones [they design], they are big enough companies that they have huge teams looking at device security," Dixon said.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 21, 2016)

editor said:


> Not sure who might be interested in that, to be honest



What if insurers,  plod, or whoever was able to freely obtain all your data now or in the future for yet unknown nefarious reasons.  If you're not concerned now, you may well be down the line.


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 21, 2016)

I've bought myself a Garmin Vivoactive HR, with no justification at all.

It's not a beautiful thing, but it does cover not just walking but cycling and swimming too, all of which I do a lot of. (And golf, skiing, paddleboarding etc which I do none of.)

Two days in and I haven't been able to get it to track a swim correctly though. This may be because I'm not a triathlete type and am not swimming in the way it thinks I should though 
If I can't get it to work it's going back.

It also gives you phone notifications. Not sure yet whether this is useful or annoying. I suspect it's running my phone charge down, and not sure what it's doing to my data consumption. I noticed that the watch won't show info when my phone has no data connection.


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 24, 2016)

Update. The swim tracking now functions, but so inaccurately that it's useless.
The sleep tracker logs me as being asleep when I'm just in bed.
The step tracker logs steps when I'm playing an instrument (presumably because it measures arm swing).
And it's become increasingly uncomfortable to wear because the heart rate monitor digs in.
It's going back.
Do not recommend.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 3, 2016)

Thinking of getting a Fitbit Flex 2 when it comes out later this month, as it's waterproof and measures laps ion the pool. Might wait for a review or two.


----------



## baldrick (Oct 3, 2016)

RubyToogood said:


> Update. The swim tracking now functions, but so inaccurately that it's useless.
> The sleep tracker logs me as being asleep when I'm just in bed.
> The step tracker logs steps when I'm playing an instrument (presumably because it measures arm swing).
> And it's become increasingly uncomfortable to wear because the heart rate monitor digs in.
> ...


I bought an ambit3 recently. Does exactly the same things but I'm really happy with it. No optical HR though, you can only use a strap with it as optical units are not too accurate for some measures. They're about the same price though if you wanted a replacement.


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 5, 2016)

Got a fitbit alta.  I like it as it's not chunky.

No heart rate monitor but i'm not fussed about that


----------



## chandlerp (Oct 12, 2016)

My fitbit alta stopped connecting via Bluetooth after a few months and the Charge HR I bought to replace it began to all to bits not two months later.


----------



## dervish (Nov 4, 2016)

I got me and wiskey one of these each. They are great, they track steps, sleep, heart-rate, link to google fit, have nearly a month battery life and can be set to vibrate when certain apps notify or calls/texts come in, all for £11. The only problem with them is that the straps aren't great and occasionally the tracker drops out, both of us lost ours at different times due to this. I have got another with a better strap and couldn't be happier with it. 

There is now a band 2s which has an led screen but I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 22, 2017)

Can't fault Fitbit's customer service. The strap on my blaze has begun to split after 6 months of fairly heavy use and they're sending me a replacement no questions asked


----------



## Saffy (Jan 22, 2017)

I ordered a fitbit and it's hopefully on and it's way to me now. 
I've used my phone normally to track steps but as I work in a school I'm not allowed to carry my phone around with me. Looking forward to seeing how many steps I do at work.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 28, 2017)

> Cloudbleed, if you hadn’t heard, is a major vulnerability that potentially affects millions of websites served by Cloudflare, a security and performance service. One tiny bug in Cloudflare’s code led to an indeterminate amount of data—including encryption keys, chat logs, cookies, and passwords—to be leaked out onto the open web and cached by search engines like Google. Cloudflare’s customers include massive websites like Uber, OKCupid, and Fitbit, which means that a tremendous number of users find themselves in the unfortunate position of not knowing how much (if any) of their personal data has been compromised.



http://gizmodo.com/cloudbleed-is-a-problem-but-it-gets-worse-1792721147


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 7, 2017)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> http://gizmodo.com/cloudbleed-is-a-problem-but-it-gets-worse-1792721147




I don't mind if everyone in the world gets a daily email revealing how many steps I've done. 

 It'll save me telling them myself


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2017)

rubbershoes said:


> I don't mind if everyone in the world gets a daily email revealing how many steps I've done.
> 
> It'll save me telling them myself


And everyone loves those smug "I've run 12k today" updates on their Facebook feeds.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 7, 2017)

Fitbit heart rate tracking is dangerously inaccurate, lawsuit claims

This probably doesn't concern UK residents; but it's possible in places where there is private medical insurance, that people could get rejected for insurance because the insurance companies have purchased and relied upon bulk -and possibly inaccurate - Fitbit readings.


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 7, 2017)

editor said:


> And everyone loves those smug "I've run 12k today" updates on their Facebook feeds.



I'd never post anything like that.

No sirree,  not me


----------



## Mojofilter (Mar 8, 2017)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Fitbit heart rate tracking is dangerously inaccurate, lawsuit claims
> 
> This probably doesn't concern UK residents; but it's possible in places where there is private medical insurance, that people could get rejected for insurance because the insurance companies have purchased and relied upon bulk -and possibly inaccurate - Fitbit readings.



I don't think that's likely because I'd assume that insurers would be interested in your resting HR, which Fitbit consistently gets right.

It's also pretty accurate for steady state cardio but falls down when you're doing things like weights and HIIT.
That's ok with me because I don't take training so seriously that HR zones matter & I don't have a medical condition.
FitBit should make it clearer IMO that a chest strap remains the only truly accurate way of monitoring your HR, even though a wrist monitor is good enough for 95% of people.


.


----------



## stuff_it (May 7, 2017)

rubbershoes said:


> I don't mind if everyone in the world gets a daily email revealing how many steps I've done.
> 
> It'll save me telling them myself


I wish I could like this post twice


----------



## rubbershoes (May 7, 2017)

stuff_it said:


> I wish I could like this post twice



35,000 yesterday


----------



## stuff_it (May 7, 2017)

Had my Fitbit since the end of January. I've lost 1st, and my fat percentage has dropped 8 points.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 23, 2017)

What's everyone using these days?

I've finally started exercising in earnest, and at the moment I'm just using my phone to track steps but would like something more involved to track my heart rate, and preferably to be able to differentiate between types of exercise (although that's not my primary concern at the moment I expect it'll become more important as I continue to improve and add more types of exercise into my routine).

I'd like something that can interface with the Apple Health app but it'd be more of a bonus than a necessity—I expect they all have their own apps you can download to your phone to keep track on a larger screen.

I don't really want to spend over £100, but might consider it if it's really special. I don't need all the bells and whistles though.

I'm looking at this at the moment: http://www.techradar.com/reviews/garmin-vivosmart-3/


----------



## chandlerp (Oct 24, 2017)

I've got a Huawei android wear smart watch which was pretty cheap at less than £200.  Only problem is the daily charging but it only takes 45 minutes and that can be done when getting ready in the morning.  It also takes my heart rate every fifteen minutes and reports back to the heart trace app on my phone.


----------



## Mogden (Oct 24, 2017)

Fitbit Surge here. Second hand mind but I've replaced the strap cos it was a bit manky. Love that I can sync up phone notifications and calls. So my watch will vibrate and it shows who is calling so I've no need for that urgent rummage for my phone when it rings, just glance at my wrist. I like the sleep tracking on the app cos I can now more accurately pace myself during the week and balance a 5 hour night sleep with an 8 hour one the next day. Obviously I use the heart rate and that I can set it to measure a particular form of exercise for my spinning and weight work which then reports to the app how many calories I've burnt, my heart rate throughout, steps taken etc.  I think Fitbit on the whole seem to be pretty good and with new straps available for most of them if I had to buy again I'd go for that. And even second hand I still get about 3 days charge from it.


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 13, 2017)

55,000 steps yesterday


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 13, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> What's everyone using these days?
> 
> I've finally started exercising in earnest, and at the moment I'm just using my phone to track steps but would like something more involved to track my heart rate, and preferably to be able to differentiate between types of exercise (although that's not my primary concern at the moment I expect it'll become more important as I continue to improve and add more types of exercise into my routine).
> 
> ...




I use a Tomtom spark. Built in GPS and you can set it to record different activities.

I don't know if it syncs to your Apple app but it does with strava

The only annoying thing is that it doesn't upload to strava automatically, you need to plug it in


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 7, 2017)

I ended up getting a Misfit Ray. They're not too expensive, and look pretty innocuous so I can wear it all the time. In the end I decided the heart monitor was superfluous, since I've been using one of those heart rate apps on my phone instead and don't need a constant readout of how I'm drummin'.

Just glad I don't have to hold my phone in my hand while I'm doing step now. The Misfit app doesn't have an option to specify aerobics or cardio, so for want of anything better I'm picking 'running' for my step workouts. It's fine though—all I was doing was counting my steps every day anyway. Looks like it doesn't count quite as many steps as the Apple Health app, or perhaps the Health app counts too many? It doesn't matter as long as it's consistent from this point. A rough estimate is fine to see trends and keep me motivated.

The Misfit app has targets to hit, which I think it works out depending on your age, height, weight, and how active you say you usually are. My first target was to get 600 points from 1 hour of walking, which was covered split between warm up/cool down and 40 minutes of step. 

I was also looking at that Moov thingy, but in the end style won out over substance, which might be something I regret eventually.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 24, 2017)

So I'd like a piece of wearable tech that I can wear when running that tells me what pace I am running at to help me get better times.  I use the Nike run app on my iphone at the moment but don't particularly like running with it in my hand0, especially when it's raining.  

Is there something relatively cheap I could get that does that?


----------



## Hollis (Dec 24, 2017)

Garmin Forerunner 35 does that.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 24, 2017)

I was hoping for something around £50 or less.  Am I dreaming?


----------



## Hollis (Dec 25, 2017)

I dunno! I think the Gamin Forerunner 25 will do it for £90..


----------



## baldrick (Dec 25, 2017)

You could have a look on dcrainmaker and see what he recommends for that budget. There will be something, he's pretty full coverage when it comes to tracking devices.


----------



## Mojofilter (Dec 25, 2017)

Me76 said:


> I was hoping for something around £50 or less.  Am I dreaming?



Yes, basically.

What about getting a (sorry, this is the only word I know for it) bumbag / joggers belt type thing?


----------



## Me76 (Dec 25, 2017)

Mojofilter said:


> Yes, basically.
> 
> What about getting a (sorry, this is the only word I know for it) bumbag / joggers belt type thing?


I have a belt but I can't keep track of pace when my phone's in there.  


baldrick said:


> You could have a look on dcrainmaker and see what he recommends for that budget. There will be something, he's pretty full coverage when it comes to tracking devices.


Thanks for that.  Lots of good reading on there.


----------



## Mojofilter (Dec 25, 2017)

Me76 said:


> I have a belt but I can't keep track of pace when my phone's in there.
> 
> Thanks for that.  Lots of good reading on there.



Oh, I see. You could get the original Pebble or a now old and (presumably) cheap Android Wear watch which have (or at least had) Endomondo apps?


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 2, 2018)

Me76 said:


> So I'd like a piece of wearable tech that I can wear when running that tells me what pace I am running at to help me get better times.  I use the Nike run app on my iphone at the moment but don't particularly like running with it in my hand0, especially when it's raining.
> 
> Is there something relatively cheap I could get that does that?



Tomtom spark is about £65


----------

